# Vintage Crane Bath Sink Drain Assembly



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Does anyone know where or if a drain assembly is available for a vintage Crane bath sink, that has the dial-ese faucet, and fork style pop up?

I need a drain assembly for one of these, for a buddy who has a historic home.

If not, any alternative approach is welcome.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Check this place. They have that drain assembly you need.

http://deabath.com/Crane_Parts/Crane_Drains/crane_drains.html


Also, your pics aren't showing up for me.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Send a photo to [email protected] he's a real life hero of mine.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Swede, a poster has been looking for you. I cant find the thread in the stupid search, but it been going on for a bit. Paternity suit maybe....


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Plumber said:


> Hey Swede, a poster has been looking for you. I cant find the thread in the stupid search, but it been going on for a bit. Paternity suit maybe....


I think it's that kid talking about our exam. I spoke with him. Thanks, though!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Try these guys. 
http://deabath.com/index.html


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

We are willing to do without a functioning pop-up. Any ideas of any easier to get drain assemblies would work? I thought about suggesting a vessel sink assembly.

I contacted DEA, and they said they were out of stock on the assembly needed.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm the one that's been looking for you! Are you still active here? I sent you a PM


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Does anyone know where or if a drain assembly is available for a vintage Crane bath sink, that has the dial-ese faucet, and fork style pop up?
> 
> I need a drain assembly for one of these, for a buddy who has a historic home.
> 
> If not, any alternative approach is welcome.




There is a guy here in Indianapolis that would have the whole faucet still mounted on the lavatory if that helps any.... 

this fool has a whole ware-house full of old toilets and crane assembly type faucets and sinks...

317-637-0294 American hardware


----------

